# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Andromed Labs Canada (AML Gear) Feedback Thread.

## Trust

Been running AML gear my last 3 cycles and i think the gear is top quality 


Its not a secret, i am friends with AML.

*No repping for sources allowed, this is you first and last warning.*

----------


## Juced_porkchop

... ..

----------


## Juced_porkchop

Hey! Nice to see you over here.
Yep I love the AML brand also. 
Just finished a run of the var on a trim and it went well. 

also super smooth oils which is a plus.

Are you running anything right now?

Me I am just on hrt right now. Was on HG amps but just took a shot of the T300 because I had started on that vial a while ago while in a bulk, so i dont feel right wasting it just because I wanted to use all HG for my hrt. ( worried about issues, but i worry too much i am told)
so what the hey I got 7ml left might as well use it for the next 8-10 weeks ( will prob have some left over since I only need about 200mg ew not 300 so 0.7ml is a good place for me)
I also still got 2 T400 10ml bottles :-D but thats for fall... or shit even hrt at less then 0.5ml is great to give injection sites a rest...
Anyway now I am rambling... but I love AML not just because of the quality but also because its a Canadian brand.

You used the T400? I haven't yet but the t300 is smoother then I thought it was gonna be with the 100mg prop in it. so I hope the T400 is pretty smooth also :-)

----------


## naulamarad

Trust-I would like to give AML a go. Would you mind if I used you as a reference?


*No fishing for sources and he's a rep, you cant believe what he says, he's payed to do this*

----------


## CanAmBrah

Trust or Juiced...

I can't seem to send PM's, maybe not enough posts?

Wondering if one of you can send me a pm, I have a question about AML, and not sure if I can post it on the forum. 
Thanks

*Again no fishing for sources*

----------


## Trust

cant PM either at this time, i dont have enough posts on here i guess

*This is so guys like you cant just sign up and source on the board, its for our members safety*

----------


## CanAmBrah

Hmm... Don't want to break any rules...
Does the guy from aml gear go by the name *******?
Just want to make sure I'm talking to the right place.

*No source talk, final warning*

----------


## Allaaro

Wouldn't touch this lab with a 10 foot pole.

Sure, I hear some decent things about their gear....but shipping Canada/USA/Internation, using a website to order...accepting emails from hotmail accounts....pushing themselves on multiple forums with posters who are new reppin they are so great....doubt they be around for that long. Anyone not doing domestic only with customs getting tighter and tighter is pushing their luck.

Honestly it sounds like there is some discount if you give a review of this lab....this just pure guess. Since I've come across some reviews that make them sound like the best ever and gods gift to all of us. Sorry...nobodies gear is that good. If you think it is...then you've been on bunk gear and finally got something with some test in it.

That all said....never tried the gear, never will....just don't like how they are operating as a business.

----------


## Trust

> Wouldn't touch this lab with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> Sure, I hear some decent things about their gear....but shipping Canada/USA/Internation, using a website to order...accepting emails from hotmail accounts....pushing themselves on multiple forums with posters who are new reppin they are so great....doubt they be around for that long. Anyone not doing domestic only with customs getting tighter and tighter is pushing their luck.
> 
> Honestly it sounds like there is some discount if you give a review of this lab....this just pure guess. Since I've come across some reviews that make them sound like the best ever and gods gift to all of us. Sorry...nobodies gear is that good. If you think it is...then you've been on bunk gear and finally got something with some test in it.
> 
> That all said....never tried the gear, never will....just don't like how they are operating as a business.


In other words, you dont know what you re talking about right? 

AML products are made by real specialists who have a university degree in the medical field... Of course they are better then labs who make gear in their kitchen.
So all of us who think AML is fukin awesome are just liars or retards who dont know shit about gear right? 
Oh and what about all those guys competing in National BB sponsored by AMl..they must be retards too right?*Coming from a payed rep. The gear they sell to normal people is underdosed to what they sell competive BBr's. I know this*

----------


## Allaaro

> In other words, you dont know what you re talking about right? 
> 
> AML products are made by real specialists who have a university degree in the medical field... Of course they are better then labs who make gear in their kitchen.
> So all of us who think AML is fukin awesome are just liars or retards who dont know shit about gear right? 
> Oh and what about all those guys competing in National BB sponsored by AMl..they must be retards too right?


Apparently you can't read....

As I said their gear I heard is good. But I don't like the way they run their business. Way to look like an ass responding to a review you don't necessarily agree with.

----------


## Trust

> Apparently you can't read....
> 
> As I said their gear I heard is good. But I don't like the way they run their business. Way to look like an ass responding to a review you don't necessarily agree with.


I blame AML tren hex for me being an ass, sorry. 

*Blah Blah Blah more crap sales pitch*

----------


## Allaaro

> I blame AML tren hex for me being an ass, sorry. But its soo gooood..
> Btw its not a review you did because you have not tried the gear. You re only speculating, which is totally useless on here. You are saying a bunch of unfounded allegations. In other words, you re bashing AML because you dont like their business model, you re also bashing people who are giving honest reviews saying they either got paid or they are noobs who dont know shit about gear. I might have been an ass in my answer, but you were one in your so called "review"
> /cheers


How is it unfounded allegations? You trying to tell me that AML doesn't ship to Canada/USA/International? That they don't have a website? That they don't deal with people with hotmail accounts?

When a review is too good to be true, it usually is. Or it's some guy doing a review who is getting paid for it.....or is looking for a discount on his next order.....or is just an idiot. Saying the gear is legit, with bloodwork is good.....saying the gear is amazing, best ever, like god's gift to us all.....bit of an overstatement if you get my drift.

You're right, I'm not reviewing the product, since I won't want to try it. But I'm reviewing how this lab is conducting itself since it's common knowledge and I don't need to try the products itself to give me opinion on how they are operating. Doesn't matter if the lab makes the best gear made in decades if there safety issues get them shutdown. You can call it bashing a business model if you want, since it's a terrible business model that won't last.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

on the t400 btw.... "I'm loving it!"

----------


## Allaaro

I'm being an ass since I don't believe a lab that has website orders and takes paypal is going to last long? Gear quality doesn't make a difference if they get shutdown.

Considering no AAS is that much of a game changer it seems to me that you are exaggerating the results. Just an example of someone trying to rep up a lab to get people uneducated to buy into it. Name me a few vets on here that consider AML better than Newport, Teragon, Kinetic, Inno, Boss and Kayne to name a few. I'd think most vets wouldn't be able to make that comparison....since they won't even try AML if it was free.

----------


## Frank egg white

Mmm....AML  :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Interesting this thread is bumped. I will be using this gear in my upcoming cycle. Order will be placed soon. Im debating on actually doing a log of my cycle since I never have done one. I did a peptide log but never gear. Anyway Im hoping for good things from these guys so we will see.

----------


## juiceme11

Very true lol

----------


## Oleg83

Ist it in 10ml vials or in amps because i found two brands on this name.

----------


## Trust

> Ist it in 10ml vials or in amps because i found two brands on this name.


AML does not carry ampules. Its 10ml or 50 ml.

----------


## >Good Luck<

I have a suspicion that trust may not be here long...

Just saying  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTodd69

please read our rules

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Please read our rules


Not a source board. .. we don't talk about sources, how they operate or prices they charge. Read the rules, and if you alreadt did....do it again

----------


## redz

Posts like this raise a red flag to me and are on the line of breaking the rules. It sounds like you are pushing this lab and the last time someone was pushing a lab on here it ended with severe infections. I think this thread should be locked.

----------


## TheTodd69

Apologies, sure seemed like EVERYONE was talking about this particular source and how they operate and quality! My bad!

----------


## Allaaro

They mentioned shipping on website to U.S.A...not sure what site is anymore and if still up since don't care to check.

But I do think its a bit sad that people who should be looked at as reputable board members in this thread are pushing such a shit lab. Feel sorry for people who take their suggestions.

----------


## Failure

> They mentioned shipping on website to U.S.A...not sure what site is anymore and if still up since don't care to check.
> 
> But I do think its a bit sad that people who should be looked at as reputable board members in this thread are pushing such a shit lab. Feel sorry for people who take their suggestions.


Sound like someone has a personal vendetta with this company.

----------


## Allaaro

> Sound like someone has a personal vendetta with this company.


It's called actually trying to help people and give good recommendations. If people still choose to use AML after what I say, and think it's great, all the power to them. 

But like I said before, on multiple forums, the only people using/promoting AML are 1) People who are new to AAS and don't have access to other labs since AML is easy to find. 2) Vets/Senior members/Mods who are getting the gear for free.

Besides those 2 types of people, I've not heard anyone say anything good about AML. Or understand why anyone would want to use them with so many good reputable labs out there.

Pardon me for not having posts like I FEEL LIKE A GOD ON THIS GEAR, OMG BEST EVER, SHIT IS THE BOMB!!!....

----------


## Failure

No, but the reason that I said it is because you have 0 first hand experience on the product. All you do is bash the business model. Who cares if they choose to use paypal, western union or whatever. That's their choice. It affects the consumer in no way.

----------


## Allaaro

Why would I want to have first hand experience on a product that people tell me is inferior to a dozen other labs? I don't need to try something to know I should stay away from it.

If something is to good to be true, it is. People who rep up AML treat it like god, but who are they? They are people being paid in gear/cash or brainwashed by placebo and/or underdosed gear. Since like I mentioned before, on multiple forums, this is the only place I've heard anything positive on AML. Every other forum I'm apart of people know it is shit, and any vets/mods there know they can't rep up some brand since others vets/mods know they are talking out of their asses if it's a sales pitch. This isn't mainly a Canadian forum, so it isn't as strict I guess of trying to find out who is talking BS. But well I'm not banned, so obviously people here still don't mind people pointing out some information others disagree with.

I'm just trying to look out for people who have access to AML and not much else. As this shouldn't be a get the best of the worst environment. But if people still choose to go for AML, that's up to them. Least I know I tried to help and if they come back saying it's shit won't be hearing any sympathy from me. It is their choice, like you said Failure. But I'm just trying to educate them so they can make a educated choice.

----------


## needsomehelp

Alright I just read this thread, haven't been on in two years, which is about how often I juice up. I was trying to get a good source check as I've always trusted the opinions of associate or better members in here...So I was trying to see if BD cleaned up its act only to find out its risky. Either old product or you better find the real slim shady. 

Then I see this thread..

Is it me or is this an, "apples to oranges", fight?? Seems like everyone likes AML...Allaaro just admits to never trying them. His point is his general policy on international purchases, as well as open website sales, is traditionally, unreliable and short-lived. Correct? He isn't knocking AML, just believes it a less discreet distribution mode prone to falling apart.

Personally I've had success internationally, but also was clipped once. I'm a bit of a risk taker and personally prefer international ordering as opposed to often times less sophisticated domestic sources. But again, opinions can be like assholes. Everyone's experience is different. So what I'm hearing is great product from AML, atleast while the distribution process is still rolling well. Lastly as far as Allaaro's suspicion on the lofty reviews...Let's face it, anyone associate or higher on here HAS scene product pumps over and over. It's up to the member to sift through the bullshit. Personally, I'm buying this one. Canada is sounding better than the Balkans or hoping BD is up and running. Peace.

----------


## mostafa

I'm very new to using juice in general, but to be very honest my first dose was on Oct 18. Any how I tryed so far about 3 labs from local supplayer when I heard good things about Tren a, I diced to give it a try, I also got it from local supplayer I felt increase in power but not what I was been told by ppl. I diceded to try getting my own from online, I made my review and went with AML. Let me just say I love them a lot I feel bad for the cash I waisted before but that's how you learn. My last work out I felt very very strong from there Tren, as I said I'm new to the whole thing so I'm giving you exprince fro some one just like you new and not sure.


*Shady, shady , shady*

----------


## Allaaro

Nice review from member with 1 post.

Anyway I think I made my point, if people choose to use AML I hope they have great success. I know I'll using different labs myself with better reputation. Just I suggest doing your research first and not take opinions from people on 1 forum only. Look around and make a conclusion on what the overall word is about the lab before trying it.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Hey! Nice to see you over here.
> Yep I love the AML brand also. 
> Just finished a run of the var on a trim and it went well. 
> 
> also super smooth oils which is a plus.
> 
> Are you running anything right now?
> 
> Me I am just on hrt right now. Was on HG amps but just took a shot of the T300 because I had started on that vial a while ago while in a bulk, so i dont feel right wasting it just because I wanted to use all HG for my hrt. ( worried about issues, but i worry too much i am told)
> ...


Just wanted update since i have it in mind, been using th et400 and it is actually a little bit smoother, both are about the same. using 2ml t400 and 150mg deca ew for a few months as bulking cycle. been over a month so far soo good, not the magic starts ;-) I will say for quad shots it is nicer to mix with a bit of the deca, not sure why but it seems a bit smoother. I always liked higher mg to ml ratio and avoid unneeded oil, so the t400 is perfect, even for hrt ill just take around 0.5ml... beats the HG amps i got from Italy that is 200mg/2ml !!! or 100mg/ml! soo much oil..... 

anyway just an update on my bulker and the T400, i will be picking this over the t300 from now on i think.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Why would I want to have first hand experience on a product that people tell me is inferior to a dozen other labs? I don't need to try something to know I should stay away from it.
> 
> If something is to good to be true, it is. People who rep up AML treat it like god, but who are they? They are people being paid in gear/cash or brainwashed by placebo and/or underdosed gear. Since like I mentioned before, on multiple forums, this is the only place I've heard anything positive on AML. Every other forum I'm apart of people know it is shit, and any vets/mods there know they can't rep up some brand since others vets/mods know they are talking out of their asses if it's a sales pitch. This isn't mainly a Canadian forum, so it isn't as strict I guess of trying to find out who is talking BS. But well I'm not banned, so obviously people here still don't mind people pointing out some information others disagree with.
> 
> I'm just trying to look out for people who have access to AML and not much else. As this shouldn't be a get the best of the worst environment. But if people still choose to go for AML, that's up to them. Least I know I tried to help and if they come back saying it's shit won't be hearing any sympathy from me. It is their choice, like you said Failure. But I'm just trying to educate them so they can make a educated choice.


look i am a member at many forums and a mod at half of them... you dont hear about AML because they are not on them or the comunity hasnt gotten to them yet, mind you most are amarican based also. and places like canadian juice monster for example is full of tools, they bash with out any exp on a lab other then word of mouth, its pathetic... you only hear about lab at a few places because that is the community that knows them and is using them. 
I have alot of exp and have years worth of aas for myself, i have HG, I have various UGLs. dont come here telling me anyone saying AML is good is an idiot! 
I am no idiot and take offense you your worthless post!

You haven't even ever tried the lab and are going by word of bashers, that for the most part are just bashing with NO ACTUAL EXP with the lab, other then the fact "nah i havent herd of em" " ohh i have, heard they were shit" " why on those sites everyone love them?" " ohh because the people are paid to say good things" yeah right buddy.... 

I have seen some of the places you mention and its a circle jerk of bashing with no exp ... its sad... very mature of you, 0 experience yet you know it all.... yeah... I suggest unless you actually have used the lab to just shut it as your input is worthless. I am not "payed off" to like AML, I am a user that praises them and will continue to. 

hey, actually i guess i should be 100% straight with you, i did get $50 off card in mail last xmas from them.... shit i was paid off... must be why I have all these good things to say hahaha

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Sound like someone has a personal vendetta with this company.





> No, but the reason that I said it is because you have 0 first hand experience on the product. All you do is bash the business model. Who cares if they choose to use paypal, western union or whatever. That's their choice. It affects the consumer in no way.


the guy is a troll, prob has an agenda or actually believe that 0 exp and word of mouth from people on forums is enough to make something fact... again makes his input worthless...

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Alright I just read this thread, haven't been on in two years, which is about how often I juice up. I was trying to get a good source check as I've always trusted the opinions of associate or better members in here...So I was trying to see if BD cleaned up its act only to find out its risky. Either old product or you better find the real slim shady. 
> 
> Then I see this thread..
> 
> Is it me or is this an, "apples to oranges", fight?? Seems like everyone likes AML...Allaaro just admits to never trying them. His point is his general policy on international purchases, as well as open website sales, is traditionally, unreliable and short-lived. Correct? He isn't knocking AML, just believes it a less discreet distribution mode prone to falling apart.
> 
> Personally I've had success internationally, but also was clipped once. I'm a bit of a risk taker and personally prefer international ordering as opposed to often times less sophisticated domestic sources. But again, opinions can be like assholes. Everyone's experience is different. So what I'm hearing is great product from AML, atleast while the distribution process is still rolling well. Lastly as far as Allaaro's suspicion on the lofty reviews...Let's face it, anyone associate or higher on here HAS scene product pumps over and over. It's up to the member to sift through the bullshit. Personally, I'm buying this one. Canada is sounding better than the Balkans or hoping BD is up and running. Peace.



Well put! with out the anger i had just now haha. guys post really struck a nerve with me... such foolishness. I go INT also many times. I sure as hell ant paying local prices for HG....

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Interesting this thread is bumped. I will be using this gear in my upcoming cycle. Order will be placed soon. Im debating on actually doing a log of my cycle since I never have done one. I did a peptide log but never gear. Anyway Im hoping for good things from these guys so we will see.


To update - the order and receipt process went smoothly. Placed order , received confirmation promptly, received product promptly. Will be starting cycle very soon. Will update on quality aspect then as well. In fact as I eluded too I think Ill actually be logging this cycle so ill give my initial impression on product quality here and link to my log as well.

----------


## needsomehelp

I've also recently placed an order. I'll let you know. So far, professional, prompt.

----------


## needsomehelp

Update, my gear Got here. It could have been faster, and I haven't laid eyes on it, I'm home for the holidays. Took two weeks. There was an order switch so I'd say real time 10 days. They are way expensive, so Quality TBA.....

----------


## sensaispike

I am looking into these guys as well...

----------


## Trust

> *Coming from a payed rep. The gear they sell to normal people is underdosed to what they sell competive BBr's. I know this*


With all due respect, this is one retarded allegation.
If you actually had a clue about production cost and basic marketing you would not say that.
Simply put, a vial of sterile oil without hormone in it cost pretty much the same as a 200 mg/ml vial. 
Raw cost is a very small portion of the total cost involved in AAS production.
You got expenses like employees/chemist, rent, disposable material, packaging, labelling, and the list goes on...
Again, in other words, making a 500 mg/ml testosterone 10 ml, or making the same vial 200mg/ml cost the same give or take 2-3 $ .... so hmm yea...lets rape non professional bbers and make 2 $ extra on a 80$ vial .... non sense my friend.....

I understand the need to protect bros from scammer and i respect that. But there are a few good labs out there and AML is one of them. 

Btw i am not a paid rep

----------


## Trust

BG, i see you have commented/edited this post. 
I would like to talk to you.
Please send me a PM or email if you get a chance.
Thank you.

----------


## needsomehelp

Everything legit with order.

----------


## warewolf

> I've also recently placed an order. I'll let you know. So far, professional, prompt.


could some one help me out with a reference to AML i would like to place an order with them. man so many sites out ther suck ass so bad and this one seems like a good one cus i live in canada and well i dont want to get scamd please help me out.

----------


## grantster

Andromed is a pleasure to deal with. professional, fast and responsive, watch for their specials!

----------


## 2iron

[QUOTE=grantster;6893001]Andromed is a pleasure to deal with. professional, fast and responsive, watch for their 

thats correct sir. Lets hope nothing changes.

----------


## BG

> With all due respect, this is one retarded allegation.
> If you actually had a clue about production cost and basic marketing you would not say that.
> Simply put, a vial of sterile oil without hormone in it cost pretty much the same as a 200 mg/ml vial. 
> Raw cost is a very small portion of the total cost involved in AAS production.
> You got expenses like employees/chemist, rent, disposable material, packaging, labelling, and the list goes on...
> Again, in other words, making a 500 mg/ml testosterone 10 ml, or making the same vial 200mg/ml cost the same give or take 2-3 $ .... so hmm yea...lets rape non professional bbers and make 2 $ extra on a 80$ vial .... non sense my friend.....
> 
> I understand the need to protect bros from scammer and i respect that. But there are a few good labs out there and AML is one of them. 
> 
> Btw i am not a paid rep


Sorry but labs offer gear underdosed cheaper and properly dosed gear for more when buying for resale.........if the reseller saves 10$ per vial, buys 100, he make an extra $1000. Adds up quickly.

----------


## ojm3

looking into these guys, im new here so i cant pm, anyone use these guy recently in 2014? Hoping to hear from someone who hasnt been involved in the tussle on this thread lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

See my log. I dont say much about ugls but I was pleased with the aml producst i used.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Where's the thread jimmy?

----------


## ojm3

i dont think i have enough posts to view your log yet...damn

----------


## TeamCan

*best place to begin is reading our rules* also I am beginner from Canada.

Best Regards,
Team Canada

----------


## almostgone

> ...... also I am beginner from Canada.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Team Canada


You're not allowed to ask those kind of questions. Please read the forum rules.

----------


## grantster

> looking into these guys, im new here so i cant pm, anyone use these guy recently in 2014? Hoping to hear from someone who hasnt been involved in the tussle on this thread lol


ive ordered from AML twice this year, last time just in October. The cyp is good, but the tren i just received came cloudy and separated, perhaps crashed. I tried heating it up and that has helped, but after it cools it separates again. I'm waiting on a message back from Boss before i attempt to use it. It doesn't seem to have the amber look and tren smell I'm used to as well. Nonetheless, AML has been good to me so I'll wait to hear back from them. Other items i've used ar Tbol, nova, clomid, vialis2, and they all work well. the vialis2 works great but tastes like turpentine. Their service, responsiveness, and delivery speed has been top notch. I'll order again, and i have little doubt that Boss will help me out on the tren ace question.

----------

